

Ask HN: What are some high-impact books on leadership you've read? - yogrish


======
evolve2k
5 Dysfunctions of a Team (a leadership fable) as well as the related leaders
field guide to help you run a strategic weekend offsite are both amazing.

[http://www.betterworldbooks.com/Five-dysfunctions-of-a-
team-...](http://www.betterworldbooks.com/Five-dysfunctions-of-a-
team-H0.aspx?SearchTerm=Five+dysfunctions+of+a+team) [non affiliate link]

------
gargarplex
_21 Laws of Leadership_ has some good nuggets.

------
thornkin
Tribal Leadership by Dave Logan.

